# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Флора >  Пропадает денежное дерево!!!

## Роман

Может, кто-то знает - что делать? Пропадает "денежное" дерево. Кажется, его ещё восковым называют - не знаю точно. Аккурат в канун Нового года начали опадать листья. Сначала думал - ну, упадёт пару штук, и всё... А теперь почти все осыпались....  Что делать?

----------


## Настя

Судя по описанным Вами "симптомам" Вы попросту залили цветок  Теперь выход только один - пересадить его поскорее, иначе корни попросту сгниют, и цветок придётся выбросить.

----------

